# My First Segmented Bowl



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are some shots of my first segmented bowl. This is with no instruction or experience of any kind so go easy on me. It's a simple design because I didn't want to get too carried away on my first one. It is obviously walnut and the thin stripes are butternut. My big mistake was that I ran the grain on the butternut so that you see end grain instead of face grain. Oh well, I wont do that again. All feedback is appreciated.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Ken if thats your first go at turning then i look forward to seeing you doing more, reminds me of a mortar pessel vessel as its stubby, hope you are going to put some finish on it, looks as though it could do with some more sanding as the grain looks as though its a bit pitty, or it just the pic. But whatever you should be very happy ken if you have not turned before, i know guys that have a job at getting anything to look like a bowl for a good lot of trying. Nice little design well on Ken..LB


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the inside of the bowl and how the butternut curves and stops at the bottom.Looks like it was fun to make.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

littlebuddha said:


> Hi Ken if thats your first go at turning then i look forward to seeing you doing more, reminds me of a mortar pessel vessel as its stubby, hope you are going to put some finish on it, looks as though it could do with some more sanding as the grain looks as though its a bit pitty, or it just the pic. But whatever you should be very happy ken if you have not turned before, i know guys that have a job at getting anything to look like a bowl for a good lot of trying. Nice little design well on Ken..LB


Yes, it does need some more sanding but this is the final shape. This is not my first turning but it is my first bowl (I just got the Barracuda Chuck). As for the finish I was planning on using Snow River Wood Oil. Have you ever used this? What would you recommend?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

JON BELL said:


> I love the inside of the bowl and how the butternut curves and stops at the bottom.Looks like it was fun to make.


Thanks for the comments. It was a lot of fun to make.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats pretty cool. I haven't tried the segmented bowl yet. Have done a couple of the plain ones for the practice. I really love how simple the design is.

Mike


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

coffeetime said:


> Thats pretty cool. I haven't tried the segmented bowl yet. Have done a couple of the plain ones for the practice. I really love how simple the design is.
> 
> Mike


I really like doing segmented bowls because you don't have the end grain to deal with. End grain does not turn well, or look as nice IMO. I like the simple design too but I'm anxious to try some more elaborate designs. Not just in the shape but in the segmentation. I have seen some really cool segmented patterns and I'm excited to try some. Hopefully my wife got me the books on segmented turning that I asked her to get me for Christmas. :santa:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a question Ken, i saw that you have a jet lathe does it happen to be the jet 1220? reason being I'm looking into buying a lathe sometime when I can afford it lol:smile: And would like a lathe similar if not th 1220 lathe, if it is the 1220 how do find it to use? Oh and the bowl looks great!


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Ken
You did a great job on the bowl. You can be proud of that baby. Mitch


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

hands made for wood said:


> Got a question Ken, i saw that you have a jet lathe does it happen to be the jet 1220? reason being I'm looking into buying a lathe sometime when I can afford it lol:smile: And would like a lathe similar if not th 1220 lathe, if it is the 1220 how do find it to use? Oh and the bowl looks great!


Iy is the JET JML 1014VSI 10 Inch X 14 Inch Variable Speed Indexing Mini Lathe with the bed extension. I really like it a lot. It has adequate power for turning bowls as long as you don't bear down too much. Typical of turning big things on small lathes. The varriable speed is a must! I hope this helps you.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Like the look of the Barracuda chuck. got a link to a demo video?
johnep


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

johnep said:


> Like the look of the Barracuda chuck. got a link to a demo video?
> johnep


I don't think there are any demo videos but you can check the manufacturers web site www.pennstateindustries.com . If you buy ine though, I'd get it from Amazon. Their price is $20 less and you can get free shipping! It is a great chuck. Get the Barracuda 2 because it comes with 4 sets of jaws.:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Ken It's better than my first segmented bowl. If your really interested in segmented work I would suggest Malcolm Tibbets book The art of segmented woodturning. It is the best book I own on segmented work. He spends a lot of time explaining not only how to do the work but how to assemble them so they will last. 
Woodmovement is a crucial thing when making segmented work. malcom explains it better than the other books I own. You can buy it on amazon.com I got one of the first copies because I know Malcolm and I know how good he is at what he does. It answered a lot of my questions.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

john lucas said:


> Ken It's better than my first segmented bowl. If your really interested in segmented work I would suggest Malcolm Tibbets book The art of segmented woodturning.


Thanks for the tip!!!:thumbsup:


----------

